# Lets see'um. post up a photo of your outside Christmas lights.



## forktender (Dec 21, 2021)

Post'um up, and we'll vote on the best setup, the person that gets the most votes at the by Christmas Eve will win a little gift package supplied and sent by me.

No cheating please...I'll start, ok here's mine.



Kidding, of course, we don't put up lights any longer.
Dan.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 21, 2021)

It's just not Christmas until my feet hit the levee....with a bowl of redbean gumbo; the smell of sugarcane, river fog and gun powder in the air!!!



This year, the Gramercy Fire Dept. is building a giant crab.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 21, 2021)

2017...they made a Big Snapping turtle...


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 21, 2021)

forktender said:


> Post'um up, and we'll vote on the best setup, the person that gets the most votes at the by Christmas Eve will win a little gift package supplied and sent by me.
> 
> No cheating please...I'll start, ok here's mine.
> 
> ...



I’ve never hung more than icicle  lights :). Your display is cool and the timing of it to music is more than I can comprehend  haha


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 21, 2021)

forktender said:


> Post'um up, and we'll vote on the best setup, the person that gets the most votes at the by Christmas Eve will win a little gift package supplied and sent by me.
> 
> No cheating please...I'll start, ok here's mine.
> 
> ...



Hey, that was my wedding song…..

Just kidding


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 21, 2021)

Ok can't fit them all in one pic, so it'll take a few. Just to add... this was all my wife's doing! I usually like to help but this year was too nice and I had outside work to get done before winter.
Living room to start, and tree rotates...complete with a black Dobies butt included







She's in bottom right hand corner but really can't see it.

Outside pics





















Everything looks pretty good considering the 80 mph winds we had with storms last Wednesday!
And that black dobie...






She'll be 3 next spring and sat really well! But we had to play after the pics,  imagine something you can't see running at you in the dark! But to be fair...






Merry Christmas to all of you!

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2021)

Just stepped out side and took a pic of mine


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 21, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> View attachment 519582
> 
> 
> Just stepped out side and took a pic of mine


Looks amazing


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 21, 2021)

Same place I got my lights


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 21, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Looks amazing


I think I can pick out Ryan's Dobie


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Ok can't fit them all in one pic, so it'll take a few. Just to add... this was all my wife's doing! I usually like to help but this year was too nice and I had outside work to get done before winter.
> Living room to start, and tree rotates...complete with a black Dobies butt included
> View attachment 519556
> 
> ...


Looks great Ryan  ! 
Glad to didn't have to chase after them with that wind. 
And that's a fine looking animal too !


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 21, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Just stepped out side and took a pic of mine


How do you know when the power goes out?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> How do you know when the power goes out?



Internet don't work.  Then I fire up the generator


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 21, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> View attachment 519582
> 
> 
> Just stepped out side and took a pic of mine


Nice black lights!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Ok can't fit them all in one pic, so it'll take a few. Just to add... this was all my wife's doing! I usually like to help but this year was too nice and I had outside work to get done before winter.
> Living room to start, and tree rotates...complete with a black Dobies butt included
> View attachment 519556
> 
> ...




Tell the Mrs the lights and decorations are awesome…. Top notch….  And I love Dobies… my Dads Dobie named Skeeter was one of my best friends growing up!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 21, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> View attachment 519582
> 
> 
> Just stepped out side and took a pic of mine


Yours look very much like mine!


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 21, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> View attachment 519582
> 
> 
> Just stepped out side and took a pic of mine


Nicely done Adam!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 21, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> How do you know when the power goes out?


You know when the power goes out when pics look like this... 11 minutes between pics.






Same window 11 minutes later






We were very lucky with winds between 80 and 93 miles per hour last Wednesday,  storm system was moving at roughly 80 mph. Some tornadoes and some damage but nothing like the south saw.
So very thankful for that! Just remember the real meaning of Christmas! And how important family is. And keep those in Kentucky and Tennessee in our prayers!

Ryan


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 21, 2021)

Outside and a couple indoor shots.


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> 2017...they made a Big Snapping turtle...



Is that Ellen D.?


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Outside and a couple indoor shots.
> 
> View attachment 519596
> 
> ...


Beautiful home.


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2021)

Please send cash, for electric bill.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 22, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Outside and a couple indoor shots.
> 
> View attachment 519596
> 
> ...


Very nice! But be honest...I  bet you love when Christmas is over so you can slide down the banister again!   

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## smokerjim (Dec 22, 2021)

Looks like mine so





pc farmer said:


> View attachment 519582
> 
> 
> Just stepped out side and took a pic of mine


Looks the same as mine, we must shop at the same place


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 22, 2021)

Epstein Christmas   (they didn't hang themselves)


----------



## mcokevin (Dec 22, 2021)

Awesome idea for a thread.

Outside the house








Our tree, all decorations by wife except the rotating glitter-covered projecting star topper ... 5 year old daughter picked that one











And the back patio.  A few years ago we realized we never get to enjoy the lights out front, so we added some out back too.  Cheers to all and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 22, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Awesome idea for a thread.
> 
> Outside the house
> 
> ...


That's cool!

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Awesome idea for a thread.
> 
> Outside the house
> 
> ...


Wow another beautiful home.
You guys are very fortunate.
My spinal injury totally F'd me out of mine. We are heathly and happy though, it could be a lot worse, that's for sure.

Have a wonderful Christmas.
Dan.


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2021)

What I'll do is on Christmas day, I will make another thread so people can cast their vote for best Christmas lights. I will let that run until New Years then on New Years day tally the votes and declare the winner of the SMF Christmas light contest.

Then I will P/M the  winner for their address.
Good luck and Merry Christmas.
Dan


----------



## mcokevin (Dec 22, 2021)

forktender said:


> Wow another beautiful home.
> You guys are very fortunate.
> My spinal injury totally F'd me out of mine. We are heathly and happy though, it could be a lot worse, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan - sorry to hear of the trials life has thrown at you.  Sounds like you're due for some good karma.  I will say we are lucky we bought in 2016.  We could not afford our own house at what it's valued at today.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 22, 2021)

We used to put up a lot of the blow up decorations but got tired of the wind and keeping the ice and snow off of them
So here is what we do now, 1 tree on the deck, but Mona normally has 4 more in the house done up
Hard to see windy and rainy tonight
Thanks
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 22, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Outside the house



Love your Palm tree lights, 
Sister in law is in Palm Bay FL and she has a little one in front done up like that also

David


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 22, 2021)

NOT MY HOUSE!!! One down the block. I dont try to compete.


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2021)

There use to be an old guy in town that everyone called Mr. Christmas. His light show on his house was unreal. There are a few good ones around but nothing like Mr Christmas house 

I gave up after my last spinal fusion, no ladders for me.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 22, 2021)

forktender said:


> There use to be an old guy in town that everyone called Mr. Christmas. His light show on his house was unreal. There are a few good ones around but nothing like Mr Christmas house
> 
> I gave up after my last spinal fusion, no ladders for me.


What's a ladder?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 22, 2021)

I can't do it anymore either . To many years of hard labor . 
However here's mine now . In the kitchen year round . 
'Tis the season , everyday .


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> What's a ladder?


----------



## mcokevin (Dec 23, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Love your Palm tree lights,
> Sister in law is in Palm Bay FL and she has a little one in front done up like that also
> 
> David


Hah hah thank you - I feel like we have to do that living in FL.  I grew up in PA, so decorating for Christmas in shorts and a T-Shirt still feels like a novelty even though I have lived in FL for 15 years now.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 23, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> so decorating for Christmas in shorts and a T-Shirt still feels like a novelty




Ha , not me I would love that, instead of 4 layers of cloths , 2 layers of gloves and a ladder on an icy driveway . Now that Christmas

If we could we would also be in Florida with a nice green Christmas,

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Ha , not me I would love that, instead of 4 layers of cloths , 2 layers of gloves and a ladder on an icy driveway . Now that Christmas
> 
> If we could we would also be in Florida with a nice green Christmas,
> 
> David


But you could come visit Iowa when you miss decorating in the cold! 

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 25, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> But you could come visit Iowa when you miss decorating in the cold!



Only if you garuntee that it could be bitter cold and ice for my /your ladder.    

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Only if you garuntee that it could be bitter cold and ice for my /your ladder.
> 
> David


Well I can sure try! Good thing we didn't pick this year... was 51 and sunny yesterday!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Well I can sure try! Good thing we didn't pick this year... was 51 and sunny yesterday!


73 here yesterday . Sunny , light breeze . Sat on the porch at my Mom's all day . She had the Dang heat on !!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> 73 here yesterday . Sunny , light breeze . Sat on the porch at my Mom's all day . She had the Dang heat on !!


My wife had some windows open!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks like mine so
> Looks the same as mine, we must shop at the same place


I shop there too, but I was early this year and scored about a dozen more lights than you guys.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm jealous.  About 2 1/2 feet of snow on the ground and -35 Christmas day.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 27, 2021)

T'was 80*F here on Christmas day with wall to wall sunshine. In fact, it'll be 80 all week!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 27, 2021)

...I wore shorts on Christmas Day. A/C turned on...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 27, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> T'was 80*F here on Christmas day with wall to wall sunshine. In fact, it'll be 80 all week!





indaswamp said:


> ...I wore shorts on Christmas Day. A/C turned on...




Keith I could live with both of those problems, 

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Ha , not me I would love that, instead of 4 layers of cloths , 2 layers of gloves and a ladder on an icy driveway . Now that Christmas
> 
> If we could we would also be in Florida with a nice green Christmas,
> 
> David



Save room for me.  i've been praying for a green Christmas for 73 years now.  Better happen pretty soon or........
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 28, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Save room for me.  i've been praying for a green Christmas for 73 years now.  Better happen pretty soon or........
> Gary




I know what your saying Gary , you've got 10 years on me . But we got to get there soon. I hear there is room for everyone

David


----------

